# Waypoint soil test results



## Tennessee (Sep 2, 2021)

These are the results from a soil test I had completed. Besides lime and trying to add organic matter through root cycling (fescue lawn) what other recommendations can you all offer? Surprised I had anything in the optimal range. The yard is pretty much clay from it being new construction and as far as I know, they just hauled the topsoil out. Thanks.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The soil test says you need phosphorus. Starter fertilizer has a lot of phosphorus, so you could use that when you fertilize. Definitely do the lime.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Make sure you get the right lime, you need to use calcitic lime, not dolomitic as it will raise magnesium levels.

~9lbs lime per 1k at an interval of 90 days throughout the year.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

If you can find regular calcitic lime (not the fast acting kind) you can put down the recommended amount (35 lb per 1000 sq ft) all at once, like now. Spring and fall are good times to put down lime. Summer applications could stress the lawn. Winter applications of anything aren't appropriate. If all you can find is fast acting calcitic lime, put down the maximum amount allowed per package instructions and do the rest later.


----------



## Tennessee (Sep 2, 2021)

Thanks for the input. I'll make sure to get the correct lime. Regarding the low phosphorus, I already have urea on hand to do spoon feeding through a sprayer and the pricing for the starter fert is pretty steep. Would I be able to use Triple superphosphate? A local ag supply place has some for $31 for 50 lbs. Or would you recommend just paying for the starter fert?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Of course, if you have access to all nitrogen and all phosphorus, use it. It gives you more options and you can get the precise amount recommended. You can do phosphorus by itself at a time you don't want to encourage growth with nitrogen.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

apply sop at 2lb/p per month


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The soil test does not indicate any need for potassium.


----------

